# Bears in the Wild



## dpc (Jul 3, 2014)

Any pictures of wild bears? I'll post a few. My brother-in-law and I were down in Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta, Canada, a couple of weeks ago looking for bears to photograph. We encountered ten. No grizzlies, just black bears.


----------



## dpc (Jul 3, 2014)

Black bear sow with two cubs. Yes, I know it's brown but...


----------



## dpc (Jul 3, 2014)

Black bear sow


----------



## dpc (Jul 3, 2014)

Another black bear sow; this time she's really black.


----------



## dpc (Jul 3, 2014)

Black bear boar and sow during breeding season.


----------



## dpc (Jul 3, 2014)

I've posted this elsewhere but it fits here obviously. A black bear cub from this year checking out the environment.


----------



## dpc (Jul 3, 2014)

A black bear sow and two second or third year cubs on a mountainside.


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2014)

Very nice series dpc.


----------



## Logan (Jul 3, 2014)

very nice, where abouts were you?

might as well show mine off again, i'll try again this year but i expect to never get another fishing bear pic in my life.


----------



## NancyP (Jul 3, 2014)

dpc, the photos are great, and the one of the young cub on its hindquarters sniffing the air is too cute for words. 

I have never seen bears in the wild, but as they (black bears) have been reintroduced to Arkansas and are starting to show up regularly in Southern Missouri, I have for the first time actually gotten a bear keg..............because what are we photographers doing around the end of the day? Golden and blue hours! Finding the "right" tree or tree pair and doing the PCT bag hang in the pitch dark is not my idea of fun. Rangers are now recommending bear precautions for the first time in our state MO.


----------



## sedwards (Jul 3, 2014)

these were taken in northern quebec


IMG_8656 by sedwards679, on Flickr



IMG_6667 by sedwards679, on Flickr



IMG_6689 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Logan (Jul 4, 2014)

dilbert said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Any pictures of wild bears? I'll post a few. My brother-in-law and I were down in Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta, Canada, a couple of weeks ago looking for bears to photograph. We encountered ten. No grizzles, just black bears.
> ...



10 yards/10,000 salmon. he was startled by the shutter sound a couple times and booked it back into the trees to hide his fish, in case i got hungry and came and took it i guess. grizzlies =/= blackies


i love how the light plays off the brown fur and makes a million shades of brown. around here we only get black ones, not brown. (we call those bruins not sure if its correct though) the black is very hard to get any detail in the sun.

sedwards that bear is a monster! ive never seen one so big.


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2014)

Logan said:


> very nice, where abouts were you?
> 
> might as well show mine off again, i'll try again this year but i expect to never get another fishing bear pic in my life.




Thanks! Nice shots. We were in Waterton National Park in south-western Alberta.


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2014)

sedwards said:


> these were taken in northern quebec
> 
> 
> IMG_8656 by sedwards679, on Flickr
> ...




Nice shots of bruin.


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2014)

dilbert said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Any pictures of wild bears? I'll post a few. My brother-in-law and I were down in Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta, Canada, a couple of weeks ago looking for bears to photograph. We encountered ten. No grizzles, just black bears.
> ...




Maybe 20-30 metres; just a guess (22-33 yards approx.)


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2014)

NancyP said:


> dpc, the photos are great, and the one of the young cub on its hindquarters sniffing the air is too cute for words.
> 
> I have never seen bears in the wild, but as they (black bears) have been reintroduced to Arkansas and are starting to show up regularly in Southern Missouri, I have for the first time actually gotten a bear keg..............because what are we photographers doing around the end of the day? Golden and blue hours! Finding the "right" tree or tree pair and doing the PCT bag hang in the pitch dark is not my idea of fun. Rangers are now recommending bear precautions for the first time in our state MO.



Thanks! Yes, the little ones were cute. They were bouncing around a lot, just like young children might. Mother was very aware of their movements. At one point, she lost sight of them and took off with an incredible burst of speed to find out where they were and shepherd them back within her line of sight.


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2014)

Logan said:


> very nice, where abouts were you?
> 
> might as well show mine off again, i'll try again this year but i expect to never get another fishing bear pic in my life.




I'd love to find a fishing bear. Maybe someday.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 4, 2014)

North of Svalbard Islands 2014

1Dx 200-400f/4

From the Deck of the "Stockholm"


----------



## Logan (Jul 4, 2014)

whats a bear keg? 

there are 2 babies down the road and i saw their mother teaching them road safety the other day but wrong lens and traffic behind me. maybe this weekend i will search out some bears you guys have inspired me.

if you come to bc in september there are a lot of outfits that can take you to see grizzlies fishing, or if you get lucky you can find your own. some pretty swanky resorts specialize in grizzly spotting. i got super lucky but i took note of where he was and if im lucky i can find more in similar conditions. *fingers crossed*

heres another bear, too young to know to run off the road, but not the best picture, sorry.


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2014)

eml58 said:


> North of Svalbard Islands 2014
> 
> 1Dx 200-400f/4
> 
> From the Deck of the "Stockholm"




beautiful picture


----------



## goulab (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice photos!
My contribution...







http://500px.com/photo/65273219/brooks-by-alexis-goubert?from=user_library


----------



## talicoa (Jul 4, 2014)

This is bear 399 from the Grand Tetons. Registered Man Mauler.(Math teacher got between her and her kill.) 
I have been very lucky to see this bear a few times. Once all by myself early in the morning(I was in a car)
This time, where we got to watch her and her three cubs for about 45 minutes while she dug up roots to eat. Another time we got to see her bounding after elk calves. She could fly. 




Her three cubs.


----------



## cycleraw (Jul 4, 2014)

Here are a few I got last week at Glacier National Park. Rented a EF 600mm f/4L IS II to take on the trip. All these were shot with the 600mm + 1.4 III TC and 1D MIV. The grizzly cubs with mom were on the golf course in East Glacier Park (that's why the fence). The big problem I have now is I have caught the big white disease, so does anyone have a 600mm they can sell me really cheap to cure me?


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2014)

Lotta nice pictures here


----------



## NoStress05 (Jul 4, 2014)

Glacier NP last year..........


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 4, 2014)

eml58 said:


> North of Svalbard Islands 2014
> 
> 1Dx 200-400f/4
> 
> From the Deck of the "Stockholm"


Edward, your images never cease to thrill me! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Skulker (Jul 4, 2014)

eml58 said:


> North of Svalbard Islands 2014
> 
> 1Dx 200-400f/4
> 
> From the Deck of the "Stockholm"



Lovely shot!

I almost got on the Stockholm this year, unfortunatly it didn't happen. But it is top of my list to try and do next year.


----------



## Skulker (Jul 4, 2014)

I like photographing bears. Shame we don't have any wild in the UK. 





Tooth and claw by Tom W W, on Flickr




Untitled by Tom W W, on Flickr


----------



## eml58 (Jul 4, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> Edward, your images never cease to thrill me! Thanks for sharing!



Thanks Krob, appreciated



Skulker said:


> Lovely shot!
> 
> I almost got on the Stockholm this year, unfortunatly it didn't happen. But it is top of my list to try and do next year.



Thanks Skulker & Love the 2nd Image, the Black on Black is always a winner for me.

Spent 21 days on the "Stockholm" with my eldest Son last Year, you won't regret it, great small ship, 6 Cabins (try to get one of the four towards the stern, the 2 forward Cabins are a little pokey).

Depending on Ice Conditions you can get some amazing Polar Bear sightings in the Pack Ice, 10 Days (Their normal schedule) is probably all you want, 21 days we were getting a little Cabin Fevered, but we did get to see 16 Different Polar Bears over the 21 Days.

Make sure you take good covers for your Lenses if you aren't using Big Whites + 1Dx, had a couple of dead D800 & 5DMK III units belonging to other people during our trip (water spray damage in the Zodiac excursions mostly), I used a pair of 1Dx + 200-400f/4, 600f/4 II & 70-200f/2.8 L, no protection & no problems.

The Image precious was a Female Bear that climbed to the top of the Berg to see if she could step over onto the Ships deck, in the end I was shooting this Bear with the 70-200 @ around 100mm & keeping an eye out for the escape route, crazy stuff.

The Walrus come up to the Zodiac & the Females with Calves try to poke a hole in the Zodiac to protect the younger ones, which have zero fear of Humans & the Zodiac, great trip, lovely old ship immaculately kept & wonderful Swedish Crew.


----------



## fish_shooter (Jul 4, 2014)

I was shooting salmon under water (1Ds3 in a housing; 1Ds2 backup was in another housing in my PU) at the confluence of a clear stream with this murky one as none have yet ascended into the clear one. There were sockeye spawning where the bear was walking. Amazingly, the camera managed to focus on the the bear as it was eating the fish in the greenery. One of 2 I saw it eat there. The bear got up on the road after the last shot as 2 cars approached spooking it. That was the last I saw of it for the day. taken with 70-300 DO on EOS-M


----------



## fish_shooter (Jul 4, 2014)

More from the series


----------



## Logan (Sep 15, 2014)

not quite enough water here for salmon in the river, i think this guy was heading home after a day fishing in the estuary.


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2014)

Very nice picture Logan.


----------



## nineyards (Sep 15, 2014)

Near Banff Alberta


----------



## MichaelHodges (Sep 15, 2014)

-------------

http://michaelhodgesfiction.com/


----------



## LOALTD (Sep 18, 2014)

Grizzly in Denali National Park a couple weeks ago:


----------



## Pakneh (Sep 18, 2014)

For those who went out with the intent of photographing bears, other then your photography gear what else to do you bring? Witnesses? Bear spray?


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 18, 2014)

Pakneh said:


> For those who went out with the intent of photographing bears, other then your photography gear what else to do you bring? Witnesses? Bear spray?


Just bring someone that is slower than you, and tastier...


----------



## Logan (Sep 18, 2014)

Pakneh said:


> For those who went out with the intent of photographing bears, other then your photography gear what else to do you bring? Witnesses? Bear spray?



if it involves walking in dense bush i'll bring a bell or sing. no grizzlies here though.


----------



## Pakneh (Sep 18, 2014)

I only ask as I frequently go for walks in the woods I find their trails often enough, I have a 200-500mm tamron antique and the temptation to just sit down and wait for one has hit me. Theeeeeeen I think other then the few times where I bumped into one and it ran away and the the info from books I have no insight into how they behave in the field. So lets stick to macro shots of mushrooms. 

What is the etiquette of bear photography? 

I appreciate the humour, at 6'4 my stride means I have plenty of slower companions.
The tammy would make a wicked blunt instrument I might add.


----------



## mr_hyde (Sep 18, 2014)

We took a tour into the Bute Inlet in Canada, BC. Spotted these little Grizzly cubs at Orford River. There were much more Grizzly bears around.

I used a 5D MKIII with the Canon 100-400 mm. The mother was with them and pretty close but the cubs were behind her. In this case we've had a guide with us but if we are hiking in the woods, where bears have their home we usually take a bell and pepper spray with us.


----------



## Waterdonkey (Sep 18, 2014)

Black Bear in Banff


----------



## docsavage123 (Sep 18, 2014)

Had my 6D for approx 2 days before I went to Finland to the Taiga forest on the Russian border in July- the high ISO is great on the 6D. I started off with the 7D on my 100-400 but switched to the 6D to give it a try out. These are all with the 6D + 100-400L


----------



## tntphototravis (Sep 18, 2014)

My first post here. Black bear at Chiricahua National Monument in SE Arizona. He huffed and stamped his feet at me so I assumed the portrait session was finished  60d 300l f4


----------



## Jeffrey (Sep 19, 2014)

Over last Labor Day at Lake Clark National Park in Alaska.


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2014)

tntphototravis said:


> My first post here. Black bear at Chiricahua National Monument in SE Arizona. He huffed and stamped his feet at me so I assumed the portrait session was finished  60d 300l f4



Very nice first post.

Welcome to CR


----------



## Logan (Sep 19, 2014)

Pakneh said:


> I only ask as I frequently go for walks in the woods I find their trails often enough, I have a 200-500mm tamron antique and the temptation to just sit down and wait for one has hit me. Theeeeeeen I think other then the few times where I bumped into one and it ran away and the the info from books I have no insight into how they behave in the field. So lets stick to macro shots of mushrooms.
> 
> What is the etiquette of bear photography?
> 
> ...



I am pretty familiar with black bears. Not so much grizzles, and their behavior is quite different.
#1 rule of black bears is they feel the same way about you as you do about them. if you come around a corner and BOOM you are within swatting distance of a bear and he is suprised, you might be in trouble. thats the idea of bear bells, to give some advance warning. a dog or walking companions or singing also works. 

(careful with dogs, they need to be leashed or tested around bears. if they run out ahead of you and get aggresive, the bear may stand its ground and still be in a fighting mood when you arrive)

When I see a bear, I stop, check for cubs, stay in plain view, and slowly get closer until it notices me. then i stop, take pictures and wait for it to either back off or stand its ground. keep eye contact, move slowly and deliberately. i have never had a bear do anything other than evaluate the situation and either tolerate me or leave.

I have the best luck in a spot where i can walk and check several locations that the bears frequent. when you come upon one, you will have a few seconds to snap pictures before he takes off (or you do). 

Sitting and waiting at a known feeding spot is a good plan too, but you have to know where they are. Pick somewhere where you are in the open a little, maybe shielded from the target area by some brush. if they see you before you see them, they most likely will not approach. ideally you and the bears both notice each other before anybody is too close to anyone. Last year i got pictures of a bear fishing, and he was very concerned that i was going to steal his fish. If i moved too fast or made noise, he would run back into the woods with his fish, hide it, and come back out.

Don't pick a spot where a bear can come out of the woods behind you very close by. they move on trails that are so small you may not notice them. what you thought was a handy place to sit and wait could be a bear highway, you are better on an open bank where any bears behind you will see you from 40' away or more.

Hope that helps. If you can catch a bear under a bridge you can get very close and they don't seem to look up very much. thats where i was, a small bridge that he was directly under.

Worst comes to worse and you get in a bad situation, prevailing wisdom is first back away slowly maintaining eye contact, and if you get charged (they paw the ground and bluff a few times first), either play dead or fight back while yelling, depending on how commited you think the bear is. I know of several people who have been charged and their yelling and stone throwing and stick swinging made the bear change its mind. Once the bear makes contact, play dead, they arent hunting you for food, they are trying to win a fight, so make them think they won. Never EVER EVER climb a tree or try and run away, bears legs are twice as long as they look, and they dont slow down AT ALL when they move from flat ground to straight up a tree. 

Sorry for the giant post, one more thing to add: if you get a chance to take a grizzly spotting tour by boat, do it. you will get the best access to the best locations, and the bears dont seem very concerned about things out on the water. most of the amazing bear fishing and cub shots you see from around here are from boats.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 19, 2014)

Followed this Guy for some time before he obliged by heading out onto the Rocks, did the shake down as expected, gave us the rump view unfortunately.

1Dx 200-400f/4 @ 560

Svalbard Islands


----------



## Bklein61 (Sep 19, 2014)

Canon 50D. 70-300L


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 19, 2014)

Pakneh said:


> I only ask as I frequently go for walks in the woods I find their trails often enough, I have a 200-500mm tamron antique and the temptation to just sit down and wait for one has hit me. Theeeeeeen I think other then the few times where I bumped into one and it ran away and the the info from books I have no insight into how they behave in the field. So lets stick to macro shots of mushrooms.
> 
> What is the etiquette of bear photography?
> 
> ...



*nods* I can't add anything of substance, but couldn't resist the joke.
We don't have bears here in the south of Sweden - we could, possibly, but not likely, encounter a lynx, or a wolf in the wild. This time of year the worst that we risk meeting is moose, they can get drunk after eating apples that's fallen from trees.
In general, I would say that the best thing to be equipped with in the wild is knowledge, awareness, and humbleness.


----------



## celltech (Sep 19, 2014)

Couple of black bears in Waterton 5 weeks ago...they are like stray dogs running around there.

Taken with a SL1 and 70-200 f/4 non IS


----------



## jmphoto (Sep 19, 2014)

Don't be fooled by cub like look; maybe biggest black bear I've ever seen.
Huasna area, east of Arroyo Grande, CA --- 70D, 500/4 II, 1.4xIII


----------



## NancyP (Sep 19, 2014)

Logan, a bear keg (canister) is simply a very sturdy plastic or carbon-fiber container with a lid that requires tools to open. The food and smelly stuff (scented soap, flavored tea - anything that could smell food-ish) is put in the keg, preferably having been put in an odor-proof plastic bag first. The keg is left on the ground maybe 100 yards from the campsite. If the bear smells anything in the keg, he/she can't open it. He/she can stomp on it, throw it around, move it, but can't crack it open in its jaws or can't pry the lid off to get at the goodies. Your tent is free of good-smelling stuff, so the bear isn't inclined to check you out. Bear doesn't learn to connect campers with free food, therefore doesn't wander into campsites panicking campers into confronting the bear, leading to possible injury for the human and summary execution of the bear by other humans (or later execution of the bear, hopefully the correct one, by rangers). Using a bear keg properly (or other effective way of keeping bears out of campsite and out of human food) is a win-win situation for both species. The old style way of keeping food away from bears was the Pacific Crest Trail style suspension of the food sack 20 feet off the ground and 20 feet from any supportive tree branch. Few people do it right. As I said, I have better things to do at dusk (golden, blue hour) than putz with finding the ideal pair of trees and throwing line to tie up the bag. Better to just drop the keg a distance from camp.

http://www.bearsmart.com/becoming-bear-smart/play/securing-food-garbage
http://www.rei.com/learn/expert-advice/bear-resistant-canisters.html
The one I bought for solo weekend trips:
http://sectionhiker.com/bare-boxer-contender-a-small-2-3-day-bear-canister/

You are the visitor - it's THEIR home.


----------



## Logan (Sep 19, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Logan, a bear keg (canister) is simply a very sturdy plastic or carbon-fiber container with a lid that requires tools to open. The food and smelly stuff (scented soap, flavored tea - anything that could smell food-ish) is put in the keg, preferably having been put in an odor-proof plastic bag first. The keg is left on the ground maybe 100 yards from the campsite. If the bear smells anything in the keg, he/she can't open it. He/she can stomp on it, throw it around, move it, but can't crack it open in its jaws or can't pry the lid off to get at the goodies. Your tent is free of good-smelling stuff, so the bear isn't inclined to check you out. Bear doesn't learn to connect campers with free food, therefore doesn't wander into campsites panicking campers into confronting the bear, leading to possible injury for the human and summary execution of the bear by other humans (or later execution of the bear, hopefully the correct one, by rangers). Using a bear keg properly (or other effective way of keeping bears out of campsite and out of human food) is a win-win situation for both species. The old style way of keeping food away from bears was the Pacific Crest Trail style suspension of the food sack 20 feet off the ground and 20 feet from any supportive tree branch. Few people do it right. As I said, I have better things to do at dusk (golden, blue hour) than putz with finding the ideal pair of trees and throwing line to tie up the bag. Better to just drop the keg a distance from camp.
> 
> http://www.bearsmart.com/becoming-bear-smart/play/securing-food-garbage
> http://www.rei.com/learn/expert-advice/bear-resistant-canisters.html
> ...



huh, sounds like it would be handy at elevation or in the north where there are no trees. always just used the rope method, its just part of the camp ritual. come from a mountaineering background where the weight of a canister would be a non starter, although when kayaking we used to use an olive barrel to keep food in just because it was a perfect fit for the hatch, and i guess they would be pretty bear proof.

heres some other pictures from quatse the other day, give pakneh a better idea of it.
first one is when the bear decided to leave the path we were sharing (after sitting down to scratch his nuts apparently)
second one is much closer on the riverbank, but he recognized that the water was a barrier and continued on his way without much concern for us.


----------



## philmoz (Sep 19, 2014)

From a recent trip to Alaska & Canada.

Katmai National Park






Thumb River - Karluk Lake





Pavlof Bay





Glendale Cove





Phil.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 19, 2014)

Some awesome shots. I am envious. 

I would like to photograph bears... As soon as I can afford my 4,000,000mm telephoto lens!

I have a healthy respect for bears and distance only improves our relationship.


----------



## LOALTD (Sep 19, 2014)

Pakneh said:


> For those who went out with the intent of photographing bears, other then your photography gear what else to do you bring? Witnesses? Bear spray?



I just moved to Alaska, so I'm relatively new to being able to reliably see bears, but I definitely bring bear spray and have it ready to go. I don't use a bear bell because the rangers up here say they are not very effective. I usually listen to audio books when I'm by myself, at max volume, in the top of my pack. Human voices are the best for not surprising a bear. Which is pretty much the worst thing you could do!

And a bear canister for food. Setup camp in an equilateral triangle. With camp at one point, bear canister at one point, and kitchen at one point. Don't want to give them ANY reason to get curious about tents!


----------



## Helios68 (Sep 22, 2014)

Impressive bears. Really the kings of the forest


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 22, 2014)

Helios68 said:


> Impressive bears. Really the kings of the forest



They are not called Apex Predators for nothing.


----------



## ichetov (Sep 23, 2014)

600lb+ going 0 to 45mph in 2sec flat. Even fooled the 5DIII AF system...


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 23, 2014)

Indian Sloth bear.... FYI, not slow, shortly after this shot, it charged us! :/


----------



## NancyP (Sep 23, 2014)

Auntie Beeb (BBC) news: New Jersey black bear kills person - first death reported in NJ since 1850s (picks jaw up from floor). I hope that they do an autopsy on the bear (it was found hovering over the corpse it had mauled) as well as the person. Do bears get rabid? This is weird behavior for a black bear, according to all sources.


----------



## triggermike (Sep 23, 2014)

Katmai. Shot with 10D and 70-300 IS (non L). 2-1/2hrs of waiting for this shot.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2014)

Triggermike --- Time well-spent. Good for you. Lovely shot.


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 23, 2014)

triggermike said:


> Katmai. Shot with 10D and 70-300 IS (non L). 2-1/2hrs of waiting for this shot.


Awesome Mike! Congratulations! That's an exceptional capture, worth every minute, without doubt!


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 23, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> Indian Sloth bear.... FYI, not slow, shortly after this shot, it charged us! :/


Nice one Adhoc! I've not seen this species before, very interesting! 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 23, 2014)

ichetov said:


> 600lb+ going 0 to 45mph in 2sec flat. Even fooled the 5DIII AF system...


Yikes!! Glad he's not looking at you while running! That could have ended up as a photo on the run! Really nice!


----------



## Vikmnilu (Sep 23, 2014)

Hei!! 

Nice thread! Here in Finland there are several companies that offer hides to photograph bears or other species. It is not as "easy" as in America to do so.... 
Couple of weeks ago I went to photograph wolverines and at some point I needed to get out of the hide because there were Northern Lights. I was quite scared (a bear had been seen frecuently in the area) but nothin happened. IN here they normally run away if they spot a human. I thought that if I were in NA I would have been quite more scared that I was then... well, one day I really want to go to Canada and Alaska, at least. Even for a short term research position that also would allow me to know the area. I will ask for an expert or some fellow local photograher  .... well, first I need to save money or get the position.

Cheers! 
Victor

By the way, this is taken with 5D mark II, 300 f4L IS and 1.4 II TC


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2014)

triggermike said:


> Katmai. Shot with 10D and 70-300 IS (non L). 2-1/2hrs of waiting for this shot.



Great shot. Well done.


----------



## triggermike (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks all! Fortunately we did not have to run from any bears - although we were forced to stand in a secure watch tower for an hour or so while some bears occupied the entrances of the only bridge across a small section of the river.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 24, 2014)

Great shot, triggermike. Mmmm, fresh salmon.


----------



## DJL329 (Sep 24, 2014)

Logan said:


> I am pretty familiar with black bears. Not so much grizzles, and their behavior is quite different.
> #1 rule of black bears is they feel the same way about you as you do about them. if you come around a corner and BOOM you are within swatting distance of a bear and he is suprised, you might be in trouble. thats the idea of bear bells, to give some advance warning. a dog or walking companions or singing also works.
> 
> When I see a bear, I stop, check for cubs, stay in plain view, and slowly get closer until it notices me. then i stop, take pictures and wait for it to either back off or stand its ground. keep eye contact, move slowly and deliberately. i have never had a bear do anything other than evaluate the situation and either tolerate me or leave.
> ...



Good stuff, however everything I've ever read on bear encounters states to *avoid* making eye contact, as it can be perceived as a threat by the bear. Also, when it comes to black bears, you should fight back, instead of playing dead.

http://centerforwildlifeinformation.org/BeBearAware/BearEncounters/bearencounters.html

http://www.mountainnature.com/Wildlife/Bears/BearEncounters.htm


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 24, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > Indian Sloth bear.... FYI, not slow, shortly after this shot, it charged us! :/
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Northstar (Sep 24, 2014)

triggermike said:


> Katmai. Shot with 10D and 70-300 IS (non L). 2-1/2hrs of waiting for this shot.



Fantastic shot triggermike!!


----------



## triggermike (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks Northstar!


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Triggermike --- Time well-spent. Good for you. Lovely shot.


cool one! long time you had to wait a moment?


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi triggermike. 
Fabulous shot, your patience rewarded many times over! Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



triggermike said:


> Katmai. Shot with 10D and 70-300 IS (non L). 2-1/2hrs of waiting for this shot.


----------



## ichetov (Oct 5, 2014)

You can judge his attitude by the number of scars


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 6, 2014)

ichetov said:


> You can judge his attitude by the number of scars



I am looking at those claws! (gulp)


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2014)

ichetov said:


> You can judge his attitude by the number of scars




Wouldn't want to meet him in a dark alley at night!


----------



## ichetov (Oct 6, 2014)

Speaking of the after dusk encounters. Got lucky couple of weeks ago:


----------



## Greatland (Oct 6, 2014)

Katmai National Park, August 2014


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2014)

ichetov said:


> Speaking of the after dusk encounters. Got lucky couple of weeks ago:



I really like this shot. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2014)

Greatland said:


> Katmai National Park, August 2014



Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## ichetov (Oct 10, 2014)

This guy sniffing out our sandwiches was how my wife learned that "They" can swim 
Needless to say, it was the first and the last time she accompanied me on a bear walkabout...


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2014)

ichetov said:


> This guy sniffing out our sandwiches was how my wife learned that "They" can swim
> Needless to say, it was the first and the last time she accompanied me on a bear walkabout...



Great shot. Well done ichetov.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 10, 2014)

ichetov said:


> This guy sniffing out our sandwiches was how my wife learned that "They" can swim
> Needless to say, it was the first and the last time she accompanied me on a bear walkabout...


Wow!


----------



## Brian VA (Oct 10, 2014)

Here is a family of Grizzlies I found in Yellowstone National Park. A rather large crowd was watching them for an hour or so before they wandered off.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi ichetov. 
Nice shot, good story too, one way to get some alone time! 

Hi Brian. 
Nice family portrait, mum is impressive stood up like that. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ichetov said:


> This guy sniffing out our sandwiches was how my wife learned that "They" can swim
> Needless to say, it was the first and the last time she accompanied me on a bear walkabout...





Brian VA said:


> Here is a family of Grizzlies I found in Yellowstone National Park. A rather large crowd was watching them for an hour or so before they wandered off.


----------



## Skulker (Oct 15, 2014)

ichetov said:


> This guy sniffing out our sandwiches was how my wife learned that "They" can swim
> Needless to say, it was the first and the last time she accompanied me on a bear walkabout...




Nice shot. Did the wife scream!


----------



## Skulker (Oct 15, 2014)

I really like photographing wild bears. Shame I don't live anywhere near them!




Black Bear by Tom W W, on Flickr






Tooth and claw by Tom W W, on Flickr


----------



## Marauder (Oct 18, 2014)

Black bear stare down. 

Algonquin Provincial Park -- Ontario, Canada


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2014)

Skulker said:


> I really like photographing wild bears. Shame I don't live anywhere near them!



Great shots Skulker.


----------



## Skulker (Oct 19, 2014)

Click said:


> Skulker said:
> 
> 
> > I really like photographing wild bears. Shame I don't live anywhere near them!
> ...



Thanks Click, 2 years ago Last week I was taking those shots. Wish I was going back soon.


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 20, 2014)

Taylor Creek, Lake Tahoe


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 20, 2014)

Taylor Creek, Lake Tahoe


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 20, 2014)

Taylor Creek, Lake Tahoe


----------



## Marauder (Oct 21, 2014)

Great sequence from Taylor Creek!


----------



## gh4photos (Oct 22, 2014)

brown colored black bear, Yellowstone N.P.


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2014)

Very nice series tahoetoeknee.


----------



## Northstar (Nov 2, 2014)

Skulker said:


> I really like photographing wild bears. Shame I don't live anywhere near them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nlrela (Apr 23, 2015)

Skulker said:


> Tooth and claw by Tom W W, on Flickr



Can only say WOOOWWWWW !!!!


----------



## michemi (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Monte (Jun 10, 2015)

First time posting pictures. This is one from last summer.


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Bear Cub in tree...


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2015)

Krob78 said:


> Black Bear Cub in tree...



So cute  Very nice shot, Krob78


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 11, 2015)

Click said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Black Bear Cub in tree...
> ...


Thank you Click, you're very kind! That's the Mama bear next to him on the right. I've got some additional images I've not processed yet. There were 3 cubs and the mother, all up about 35'-40' in the tree, taking a little siesta. This one seemed kind of over the nap thing...


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2015)

Krob78 said:


> ... I've got some additional images I've not processed yet. There were 3 cubs and the mother, all up about 35'-40' in the tree, taking a little siesta. This one seemed kind of over the nap thing...




Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## sedwards (Jun 15, 2015)

0V8A8538 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## greger (Jul 10, 2015)

Very nice pics everyone. I will post my bear pic later. It's from the fall of 2013. It would climb the tree and break a branch off the tree. It would climb down and eat the fruit. I only saw it once and was lucky to get at least one keeper.


----------



## Skulker (Aug 14, 2015)

How about a large male polar bear from about 20 feet    With nothing between us but camera, lens and some air. 8) 








http://www.natural-world-images.com/img/s3/v7/p1389426670-6.jpg


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2015)

Great shot, Skulker.


----------



## Skulker (Aug 14, 2015)

Click said:


> Great shot, Skulker.




Thanks Click, that was quick!


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2015)

You're braver than I.  It's a beautiful shot. I love polar bear.


----------



## Skulker (Aug 14, 2015)

Click said:


> You're braver than I.  It's a beautiful shot. I love polar bear.




Not that brave really. I "forgot" to mention it was a vertical space. He was looking right up at the camera noise. The only brave bit was the wife was standing behind me. But I didn't think she would push me. ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2015)

This was horizontal space and just enough to feel almost comfortable. North west British Columbia off the Nisga'a highway. He was a very healthy specimen and sizing me up carefully.

Jack


----------



## Skulker (Aug 15, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> This was horizontal space and just enough to feel almost comfortable. North west British Columbia off the Nisga'a highway. He was a very healthy specimen and sizing me up carefully.
> 
> Jack




He looks healthy alright. I would love to go back to BC to see the bears again.


----------



## DavidA (Aug 15, 2015)

An older shot from a trip to a fishery in Southeast Alaska plus a couple of new shots from an area near Katmai NP. The polar bears were taken in Churchill.


----------



## DavidA (Aug 15, 2015)

One more


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 16, 2015)

Lovely shots, all.

Jack


----------



## BigBrother (Sep 24, 2015)

Wild Braun Centre, Finland. Canon 1D mark II, 300mm, F4 L, IS 1/30s, F4,5 ISO 800. Manfrotto 501 HDV. Hide.


----------



## Larsskv (Sep 24, 2015)

BigBrother said:


> Wild Braun Centre, Finland. Canon 1D mark II, 300mm, F4 L, IS 1/30s, F4,5 ISO 800. Manfrotto 501 HDV. Hide.



Great shot!!


----------



## BigBrother (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## chops411 (Nov 3, 2015)

IMG_6952 by Eddie Johnson, on Flickr


IMG_6152 by Eddie Johnson, on Flickr


IMG_5872 by Eddie Johnson, on Flickr

Mama Bear by Eddie Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## chops411 (Nov 13, 2015)

IMG_1241 by Eddie Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Skulker (Nov 22, 2015)

Some Brown Bears


If you want to see a larger copy or more images just click on an image.


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2015)

Skulker said:


> Some Brown Bears



Beautiful series. I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 22, 2015)

Click said:


> Skulker said:
> 
> 
> > Some Brown Bears
> ...



Agree! How about some background relative to the acquisition of such shots. polar too.

Jack


----------

